# [vzw] stock browser



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

I hate how the stock browser has it's own brightness settings. any way to disable that and make it obey the global phone brightness setting?


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

Not sure but if you like the stock browser ICS browser+ and chrome are nice enhancements to the stock browser


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

dvader said:


> I hate how the stock browser has it's own brightness settings. any way to disable that and make it obey the global phone brightness setting?


Yeah, disable it! Lol. It's right where you're looking, man..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't see anywhere to disable that.. no matter what i set it to (auto on/off or manual slide) it's always different than what my global settings are.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Works for me









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jcklimper (Jul 17, 2011)

Go into display settings if you have auto adjust screen tone checked it will dim the browser.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

oddball said:


> Not sure but if you like the stock browser ICS browser+ and chrome are nice enhancements to the stock browser


Chrome is buggy as all hell... ive got 2 s3's and whenever im trying to delete text it just starts adding garble text.


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

jcklimper said:


> Go into display settings if you have auto adjust screen tone checked it will dim the browser.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


appreciate the tip, even though it's minimal, it's still not "disabled"
it (for me) basically has it's own brightness settings, that are different from my global settings. if my global settings are dim, then yes it's minimal.
but if raise up the global and launch the browser, it's still dim and i have to switch to auto or manually brighten it up.
very annoying in my opinion. I've installed other browsers and they of course don't do this.
so i guess i'll just run dolphin hd, or check out that ics + browser.


----------

